# oh how fun



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

so there is a place here in the area i service that has a gated community with 1500-2500 units .. all camper vans or camper trailers and well the plumber that used to service the place has been removed from there as everyone was noticing he charged way to much for the work done ... and some of it was iffy work .. well i have started to get calls from that area..i did one job and left one card up there and well apparently im becoming popular up there .. ( wee ride the lightning ) any who todays call is to remove a tankless propane water heater that was installed by the other plumber. .. the customer went to winterise the plumbing by draining all the water but the plumbing has dips and low spots that cant drain so i am repairing all the split lines up there 3/8th soft copper and flared and also compression fittings.. and the heater had a spot that had a small amount of water and he dont want to repair it ( it is less than a year old) and he wants me to install a tiny 6-10 gallon electric water heater .... so thats what im doing next friday lol ... h

here is pics of what is in there right now 
and how it s piped in
there used to be a 30 gallon electric in there but there is no room for one now as the area is taken up by piping .. i think i found a 20 gallon one that will fit on a pedestal out of 2x4 ... yeah some people run away from this stuff but i love this .. making things work with what is there and pulling miracles out of thinn air .. as long as the customer is happy ...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Lucky You! :laughing:

The tin houses on wheels always have such beautiful plumbing that the biggest part of the job is figuring where to stop cutting out the hacked up mess and where the end of your customers wallet is....:laughing:

I'm just glad the we have so few of them here....:yes:

The only thing that makes me apprehensive about your new found customer base is that, "The Last Guy Charged Too Much.":whistling2:


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Lucky You! :laughing:
> 
> The tin houses on wheels always have such beautiful plumbing that the biggest part of the job is figuring where to stop cutting out the hacked up mess and where the end of your customers wallet is....:laughing:
> 
> ...



I know what you mean ...and i have been keeping my prices at my normal price and I charge a "nominal fee" to come up there .. just guess my work speaks for itself as that is how my name is getting around thus far... well untill yesterday at what time i put a nice sign at the entrance with the offices permission


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

That is the worst attempt at plumbing I've ever seen


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i dont and wont work on gypsie wagons. if your house has axles, i wont touch it and please dont give your neighbor my number either. :no:


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

What, $3000 for a bath remodel? I only paid $5000 for the whole trailer house.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

I should mention that the tin houses are just a requirement .. one person spent half a mill on one of the tin houses with the add on buildings ... i say the price these people say yes please


----------

